# Can you transfer money with Natwest without using a card reader?



## barb86 (Mar 14, 2012)

I need to do a bank transfer (online preferably) to pay for some goods, only I have lost my debit card

I've been into a branch and they say they need the card to do it

I dont think its possible to do with PayPal either?

its under 20quid as well p*ssing me offff


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol so you found someone to sort you out with three 1ml test amps i see :lol:

If you lost your card reader, go in to a branch of the persons bank, you can deposit cash right in to their account with a reference


----------



## barb86 (Mar 14, 2012)

i planned and bought the whole cycle in like 90 mins

but these 3 amps have taken me fukin forever lol

thats a v good idea tho thanks man ill do just that


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

You can use any card reader. Doesn't have to be a natwest one


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Are you not set up with online facility ? You can transfer money by just typing in recipient S/C and Acc No. This is how my Missus robs me blind every month !


----------

